# jumpy pathologist?



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

Since my FNA biopsy was in the same room with the pathologist, and he
was pretty sure my thyroid has a medullary type cancer, I was just wondering if he could have just been excited to see somthing different.

He said he has only seen one in the last two years, and its all he does.
He has been doing this for many years, but I just felt he was bold in telling me that before anyother blood work was done.
Seemed almost happy to see something out of theordinary.

Are these guys ever wrong?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> Since my FNA biopsy was in the same room with the pathologist, and he
> was pretty sure my thyroid has a medullary type cancer, I was just wondering if he could have just been excited to see somthing different.
> 
> He said he has only seen one in the last two years, and its all he does.
> ...


If he has identified one prior, he may be correct. Why don't you get a second opinion?That might be a wise thing to do.


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Please get a second opinion ASAP. Just have the slides sent somewhere else. Everyone got frantic over my nodule, but it turned out to be benign.


----------

